# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Databse corruption

## mogdy

Hi,

For 5 days, our database is corrupt, and i have to analyse the databse log because my boss want another look than our dba.
i have spent the week end to prepare another database to run on it until the production database is online.
I think that there is a dba mismanagement but i want to be sure, and if a dba could tell me what he thinks of the problem, well it will be very nice.

the log is not complete
Syabse 12.0.1
Solaris 8

Thanks a lot

PS : english is not my language, so please forget syntax and lexical errors. And i am not a dba but i am a java programmer with some skill in database.

----------

